# Can I deduct personal insurance on taxes, or only commercial?



## Cameron89 (Apr 25, 2016)

My question is this, can I only deduct insurance if it is commercial insurance, not personal?

Thank you for all the help


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

Most likely you will benefit from deducting the standard mileage rate of 54c a mile. You cannot deduct any insurance on top of this.

Remember to keep an odometer log and count all miles necessary for uber, including dead miles.


----------

